# Art songs in English for a Mezzo?



## tmbrig (Sep 18, 2013)

Mezzo-soprano and kind of new to this.


----------



## caty (Mar 23, 2014)

There are a ton! Ralph Vaughn Williams wrote many, so I'd start with those. Britten wrote "A Charm of Lullabies" which is a beautiful song cycle for mezzo, if you're looking for something contemporary, but if you're wanting to go more Baroque, Henry Purcell has many songs in many different keys, so I'm sure you could find one to fit your voice perfectly.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

American composer Ned Rorem has written many fine one - here are some from his Santa Fe cycle. Hope this is the kind of thing that is of interest:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing more exquisite than Elgar's _Sea Pictures_. Janet Baker's recording with Sir John Barbirolli is unsurpassable.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I think this disc might still be available as is. Dame Janet also recorded a great deal of English art song for EMI, which are no doubt available on various compilations, and probably available singly for download.


----------



## BaronScarpia (Apr 2, 2014)

I attempt from love's sickness to fly


----------

